# dead altuvie



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

my altuvie died

heres some shots i took yesterday

















and i go down in the basement to feed him tonight and find this










im not sure what happen. im so pissed!!!!!!

i put it in the freezer for now. im gonna try that baka soda deal to preserve it and see how it works


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Dude that sucks....any idea what the issue was?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear your lost..


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Man I am soooo sorry for your lost. You got a pic one day before he died? How long did you have him?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats not normal.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Thats not normal.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

did you buy that from mike rizzo in east lansing, mi?

sorry to hear he died.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

oh man....
Shitty stuff.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Tango374 said:


> oh man....
> Shitty stuff.


Could not have said it better myself. I hate when this stuff happens totally out of the blue. Especially with a nice fish such as this one.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear that jmax.. That does suck..


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

damn sorry for the lost, i'd be pissed too! Was a nice looking fish.


----------



## hungry84 (Sep 8, 2007)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS MATE


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

notaverage said:


> did you buy that from mike rizzo in east lansing, mi?
> 
> sorry to hear he died.


no i didnt

im gonna test the water when i get off work.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sorry J
he was a beautiful fish.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks man

now i just gotta decide whether to take the tank down or possdibly restock it


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

what size tank was it?

and what other piranhas could you get that you dont already have?
i kid... there are prolly a bunch.
i vote solo piraya, grow that bitch out.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

actually all i have now is my big rhom and my elong.

i was thinking of getting some mac babies if they ever start to float around.

i have an emoty 55 and a 75 that are both up and running. sh*t i might move my elong to the 75g and buy some reds. i havent had reds in years


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

damn dude that was such a nice piranha, sorry to hear about him


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey JMax, I'm really sorry to hear of the loss. Were there ANY symptoms or indications that he was not well? I'm just curious as to what could cause a sudden death like that - with no outward signs. I would be distraught.

Curious: Did you feed him feeders?

Please keep us posted on your water params when you test it tonight. Good luck with your future endeavors - reds or macs.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

What there a big fluctuation in temp?? Sorry for your loss. That sucks big time.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

521 1N5 said:


> What there a big fluctuation in temp?? Sorry for your loss. That sucks big time.


Good point... check your heaters. I've heard of fish being electrocuted or dying because a heater failed and the water temp may have dropped dramatically considering cold ambient temps at night. I just can't understand how it would happen so all-of-a-sudden as if it suffered a heart attack or something.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

my first thought was the heater cause it gets cold in my basment but it was 78 deg


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wonder if he just got spooked somehow and bashed himself against something. 
any signs of that? 
i know its a weird concept but i do remember that happening to someone on here once.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Nick G said:


> wonder if he just got spooked somehow and bashed himself against something.
> any signs of that?
> i know its a weird concept but i do remember that happening to someone on here once.


If that's the case, I hope he was in fact dead and not just knocked unconscious when you pulled him out.







Sorry... that's nothing to joke about.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

it was dead. its sitting in the freezer. im gonna pick up some baking soda on the way home from work


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Rough996 said:


> wonder if he just got spooked somehow and bashed himself against something.
> any signs of that?
> i know its a weird concept but i do remember that happening to someone on here once.


If that's the case, I hope he was in fact dead and not just knocked unconscious when you pulled him out.







Sorry... that's nothing to joke about.
[/quote]
who was joking?


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Nick G said:


> who was joking?


LOL... I was... It was wrong of me to say that he may have pulled him out while it was still alive (unconscious) rather than already dead. That would have been a tragedy if HE were the one that killed him by putting him in the freezer... it was WRONG of me to put that on you, JMax.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> it was dead. its sitting in the freezer. im gonna pick up some baking soda on the way home from work


I've SEEN some reds that had taxidermy (sp) done on them (for sale on Ebay), but I never knew how. I would love to know the procedure (or alternatives) that you're using, because I had a large red that I would've done that to - for my son. If my big rhom passes, I definitely want to do that with him... let us know, please!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's really shitty!







It was a beautiful altuvei.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Rough996 said:


> who was joking?


LOL... I was... It was wrong of me to say that he may have pulled him out while it was still alive (unconscious) rather than already dead. That would have been a tragedy if HE were the one that killed him by putting him in the freezer... it was WRONG of me to put that on you, JMax.
[/quote]
oh ok, i was just confused. internetz make things that are obvious in person ambiguous i guess


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Rough996 said:


> it was dead. its sitting in the freezer. im gonna pick up some baking soda on the way home from work


I've SEEN some reds that had taxidermy (sp) done on them (for sale on Ebay), but I never knew how. I would love to know the procedure (or alternatives) that you're using, because I had a large red that I would've done that to - for my son. If my big rhom passes, I definitely want to do that with him... let us know, please!
[/quote]
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=139280


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> actually all i have now is my big rhom and my elong.
> 
> i was thinking of getting some mac babies if they ever start to float around.
> 
> i have an emoty 55 and a 75 that are both up and running. sh*t i might move my elong to the 75g and buy some reds. i havent had reds in years


LOL I'm trying man. Soon for sure.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

febsalien said:


> actually all i have now is my big rhom and my elong.
> 
> i was thinking of getting some mac babies if they ever start to float around.
> 
> i have an emoty 55 and a 75 that are both up and running. sh*t i might move my elong to the 75g and buy some reds. i havent had reds in years


LOL I'm trying man. Soon for sure.
[/quote]


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

it happens, something simaler happened to my manny several months ago.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

my ph is 7.8 ammonia is 0 and my nitrate (no3) is 40 mg/l. i have to go guy some no2 nitrite solution tomorrow its all dryed up


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

sorry to hear that man... i know how it feels..
it happened to my altuvei too last year..
just died out of the blue, i had no idea what happened.. wateand everything was fine..
sucks big time!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

so you think it had something to do with the nitrates J? Maybe the pH? Its a little high IMO


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, sorry to hear that man, that sucks.... I do think that the pH is a bit high, is it possible that the pH alone could do something??


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

LOL, i'm sorry to be laughing but the last pic looks like he saw something that scared him to death.. sorry for your lost bro, healthy looking guy too..


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Any chemicals possibly get into the water? Anybody doing any cleaning around the tank, windex, etc.....


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

65galhex said:


> Any chemicals possibly get into the water? Anybody doing any cleaning around the tank, windex, etc.....


no im the only one that goes in that room

neways he is now resting in a bucket of baking soda.

fyi if neone wants to do the baking soda thing to preserve there p's you can get a 12 lb bag @ sams club for like $5


----------

